# Things we learn !!



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Well the rotary snow blower was tried today!
As some people observed, the big do hicky did push snow.
When it was taken off,the blower did throw snow even without a chute.
I think I cut the opening for the chute just right.
Had some traction problems .
Ice 20's with cold snow!!
I did leave engine 's out over night.

Sean


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Great news. Any pix of the action?


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

No.
I'll try a video when I have it working better!
It took me a while to learn how to post pics.
We'll see how long to post vids!
Sean


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean,
You will probably want to post the video on Youtube or one of the other video servers, then post the link here at MLS. Doing it this was saves webspace on the MLS server and makes if very available.

JimC.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*Sean, if you haven't already got one, set yourself up with a free YouTube account *







*; you can upload videos up to 1 GB. maximum file size & 10 minutes in length. Once you've uploaded the video (which CAN be a bit of hassle *







*in itself; I've currently got 26 videos up there, the last one took me 5 tries *







*to get uploaded properly!), you will see a box to the right of your video with your user ID, a "URL" to your video, & another one labelled "Embed". Just highlight the text in the "Embed" box (Make sure to do the ENTIRE string, which will largely appear to be gibberish! *














*), & hit "Control - C" on your PC keyboard to copy it. To post it here on MLS, hit the "YouTube" button on the MLS toolbar (a pop-up box will appear), & "Paste" the YouTube "Embed" code gibberish into the yellow field in the pop up box, then hit the "Insert" button at the bottom of the pop-up box. When you complete the post, you should have a video insert like this, which will "Play" when the > symbol in it is pressed: *












*I noticed your located up in Easton, MA; I'm not far away from you in Fall River. Just came in from plowing the driveway from last night's storm; we had a partial changeover to freezing rain *







*here. We only got about 2" of snow, but with a HARD, ICY CRUST on it. *







*Not even going to begin to try to plow out the railroad under those conditions! *

















*TOM*


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For better resolution, set up a blip.tv account. Videos are awesome here. www.blip.tv 

I can not stand the poor youtiube videos, they are worse than the old black and white TVs of the 50's;


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Before








After downsizing









It works with the smaller area.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What did you use for a Impeller?


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan,
You are aging youself !!!!! ;-)
Tom


----------

